# 33 gallon cube construction journal/ Updated Pics 10/30/06



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

Merged topics - rozdaboff


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

Can't figure out how to post pictures from phtobucket.com ???????????


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2006)

When viewing photobucket copy the tag that starts with


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

Ok guys a little help here . Would love to share and document the construction of my new viv . It would be alot easier if this board had a manage attachments button !


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

nawth21 , Can I change the name of the tag ? It is rather long .


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2006)

No idea but it doesnt matter if its long - when you click on it it should just copy the whole thing and when you paste it into the message it'll show up as the picture


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

FORGET IT ! Not worth the hassle....I would love to share instead of just asking questions , but I'll have to wait till the mods add a " Manage Attachments " button . This photobucket crap is way to much work . Sorry Guys !


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2006)

Ok, deep breath  Its easy once you get the hang of it. This is what the screen looks like when you're logged into photobucket. The one circled is what you need. Click on it, then right click 'copy'. In your post all you need to do is paste and it'll show as a picture


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

Now I had to email photobucket it won't let me back in . Not to get on a soap box , but forum boards with out attachment buttons are a real pain in the butt !!!!!!!! There would be alot more picture sharing if the MODS would just add an attachment button . You click it highlite your picture and click add.... DONE . I will never understand why admins make people go to another site to upload pictures , it is just STUPID !!!!!!!! Thanks for your help and when I get back in to photobucket I will give it one more try . Other than that I'll just be able to read and ask questions . Love this site and people are great ! As far as web design it SUCKS.....NOT USER FRIENDLY


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

you can upload pics here to your gallery. I just dont because photobucket is easier for me.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

It has nothing to do with the mods here. phpBB works that way natively. And getting ticked off at someone else because you can't get something to work does no good for anyone. Look in the Feedback forum to several how-tos on posting pictures - many of which I've written.


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Also, if you read the beginners sticky's i wrote a full guide from making a gallery here, to loading a photo to here, to displaying a photo here.

If after reading that you still can't get it working put another post in this thread and i will help you out.



Steve


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

Thanks Guys , Sorry for the rant ! If I ever get in to photobucket again I'll give it another try .


----------



## FrogOnMyToe (Jun 23, 2006)

If you owned a website would you want to pay money to host someone's pictures when you can just have them host it somewhere else? You have to realize that the more space you require [to host pictures, etc] the more money you have to pay your web company.

Posting Pictures: It isn't hard.. Find the picture you want, right click, hit copy image location [in firefox, IE is retarded] then come here, paste the link, http://www.whatever.com/image.jpg

Then put







at the end.


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

After long hours back and forth with photbucket I'm sorry to say there will be no construction journal . They need me to make too many changes in security , firewall , ect ect to link pictures , and with a number of computers linked together on a network I can not take those chances. Oh well I tried .


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

I don't understand what problems you are having with photobucket. I use them and there is never a problem. In photobucket, click the pic you want to attach... then once the full size pic appears(don't use the thumbnail preview pics), right click it and select properties. In the window you will see a url location that will look like http....something. Highlight and copy that. Then come back to you post here at DB. Look up on ht etop row just below subject and hit the img button once. Immediately after that paste the url you copied in and then hit the img button again and you're done. I have done dozens of pics this way with photobucket, so I know there is no security risk or upgrades that need to be done. Give it a try and see if it works.


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

I can't even sign in . The server I'm on won't let me in because of the way it is set up . I can't change it with out administration password , and I don't have that nor can I get it . Thanks for trying though. Still happy to read and post , enjoy this forum very much .


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Easy solution, 

Give up with photobucket and use the dendroboard gallery, it's free it's big and it's easy.

Steve


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

Sounds good.....can you walk me through it ?


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

Ok got photos into gallery  Now how do I put them in a reply or thread ?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I'm too lazy right now to copy the post I made in here and make the code tag work. But like I said in that post, if you can't get it to work, make the post anyway. One of us will repost your pics for you and tell you where the problem is. 
http://dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=16700


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

*33 Cube construction journal*

Ok lets try the pic's . As you can see the viv will have a pond that overflows to create a river . Updated pictures will be posted tomorrow .


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

Ok , Pics didn't work but you can view them in my gallery . Anyone who knows how to post pics feel free to post mine in this thread .


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Did you hand type the image name? If so you forgot the underscores and aparently jpg doesn't equal JPG. Also, when you see the large image in your gallery (normal_filename.extension) click on it and it'll open up a window that just has the image in it (filename.extension). That's the URL you want. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/a ... 0_6705.jpg
would be

http://dendroboard.com/coppermine/album ... 0_6705.JPG


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

defaced , Yes I did hand type it......wrong ! Steve I got your PM....... Thanks for your help guys , still clueless on how to post but will try tomorrow night with updated pictures . I have to get this down someway .


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

Ok , still don't understand how to post pics from gallery . Anyway pictures have been updated . Check my gallery for pics of Pond/river , No more work will be done until after the Midwest Frog Show in two weeks . I hope to do more research there and pick up viv supplies . Defaced , I'll have to get you my phone # , and if you don't mind , talk me through the picture process .


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

Finished pond/river . BIG THANK YOU TO DEFACED & STEVE , now i can post my own pictures  Thanks so much guys !


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

These next shots are what the setup inside the tank will look like .







http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/albums/userpics/12397/normal_100_6724.JPG


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

You may want to put some Java Moss in the section where the water hits otherwise all the splashing will soak your substrate. It looks great though. Nice work.


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

thanks for the tip Frogtofall......is java moss able to be soaking wet all the time with out rotting ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2006)

Yep, you got to keep it wet. Often time its grown submerged in aquariums.


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

Ok , I guess I'll have to ask who has some for sale when the time comes to finish the setup .


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

*Updated Pictures 10/11/06*

Courner Planter


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

View Two Installed


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

Light Retro 200 Watts ( Daylight Bulbs )


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

Vents Cut With Dremel and tested for heat transfer with laser heat temp gauge .


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

Glass Lid Vents , covered with bridel vail .


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

Full Tank Shot


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

Full Tank Shot with wood , pond & river combo installed .


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

Same Shot With Lights On . More to come after great foam .


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thats coming along really nicely.


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

Thanks Froftofall , I'm glad you chimed in . The courner planter needs a draping plant and I like your Red Broms . I will need plants soon , so feel free to photoshop the last pic and recomend plants . ( Lighting 200 watts ) . John


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I have 1 or 2 awesome draping plants.


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

You Got Mail !


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

Almost Done......Plants from Antone arrive this weekend


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

A Few More !


----------



## krowleey (Sep 21, 2006)

looks amazing! cant wait to see it full of plants and frogs!


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

Thanks for the compliment  ......I've been working on it for about three months now . Can't wait till the plants come this weekend , Antone has been very helpful . Can't stress enough about what a great guy he has been when you consider the fact that I know NOTHING about plants and I probably drove him crazy with questions . John


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Coming along very nice...


----------



## malac0da13 (Oct 2, 2006)

are those clay pellets behind the waterfall? and if they are whats the purpose for them?


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

Yes they are clay pellets or leca balls , there not behind the waterfall , it's kind of an illusion , in the pictures below you will see that the wall for the waterfall is eggcrate, only looks like it's behind because of the way the great foam covered with coco hair sticks out . Once the gravel and moss are put in that will all be covered .


----------



## malac0da13 (Oct 2, 2006)

oh is that the planter thing on the other side?


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

Yes that will have a hanging plant in it , It's a half log that you can buy at any petsmart or petco store in the reptile section . I coated the inside with silicone to keep it from roting and cut a table in the bottom to hold the eggcrate and screening flush with the bottom of the half log . To mount it I cut out a section of the cork bark panel and siliconed it in .


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

Pictures of tank planted . Most plants are from Antone and moss will be picked up tomorow . May have to get java moss for pond to stop foaming and splash , but all and all pretty happy with finished product . All comments and suggestions welcome


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Well, I've been lurking all along but now I have to chime in and say: Wow, great job! Your water feature is splendid and what a great bunch of plants. And it's especially set off with those plants you have in back of/beside the viv. Super effect! Are they real or artificial?


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words ! No the plants behind the viv are fake but we thought it looked good also . These are the final pics.....moss is planted and now just a couple months to cycle then frogs go in .  This has been alot of fun and I hope I've been able to give some new ideas to the hobby .


----------

